# So I just spent all morning building THIS:



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually, 2 *identical* versions of these.







The company I work for just purchased 2 of them to the specs I requested, and I only asked for 1 lol. I guess they wanted a running spare to hot-swap if necessary. 

Here's the breakdown:
Carvin AC120S
2x Carvin UX1000 mic receivers (we have lapel and handheld xmitters)
Carvin RX1200L Powered Mixer
Audiopile.net single-space connector panel with Neutrik pass-through XLR bulkheads

We bought the mixers as a kit with 2x LS2153 speakers...so now we have 4 massive speakers to lug around. Oh well....they sound pretty good.

I also built a BNC bulkhead panel on the back to hold the antennas from the receivers. I'll post pics of that once it's mounted.

Just wanted to share the sense of accomplishment after putting in all 12569 screws it came with lol.

We're also going to do a permanent install for our auditorium soon. I plan on having a wall-mounted rack for that, and a 16- or 20-ch board feeding a couple of power amps. I'll post pics of that one if it gets approved / installed.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for the sun-washed pic, but this is the bulkhead I just built. All that needs to be done now is some cable management. I have several rolls of different sizes of plastic loom I'm going to throw at it after lunch. w00t.


----------

